# Boss's Help With Practicing and Playing



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just noticed this on the Sweetwater site. What are your thoughts on this practice and jamming tool?










*The Ultimate Practice and Jam Companion For Guitarists!*

Guitarists, listen up... you need the eBand JS-8. This cool gadget is your tool to better practicing, won't-disturb-the-neighbors jamming, and easy guitar recording! Play along with your favorite MP3 files until you've mastered every note. The eBand JS-8 even features 100+ built-in effects, so you can plug in your guitar and mimic any tone. Jam along with 300 built-in loops, then record ideas to an SD card or to your computer. Whatever you do, you'll have huge, radio-worthy guitar tones pumping out of the eBand JS-8's speakers!*Click for Video & Audio Demos:*








​



*BOSS eBand JS-8 Guitar MP3 Trainer, SD Recorder, and USB Interface at a Glance:*


Helps you practice better - play with with MP3s until you master them
100+ built-in effects for cloning your favorite guitarist's tone
Jam along with 300 audio-loop phrases, with backing tracks and rhythms
Record brilliant ideas to an SD card or to your PC
All-in-one practice partner: tuner, metronome, and custom-tuned speakers

*Helps you practice better - play with with MP3s until you master them*
With eBand JS-8, it's easy to jam with your favorite bands! Just load your favorite MP3 or WAV tunes to a USB memory stick or import them straight to eBand with the included Mac/PC software. Once you've got them in your eBand JS-8, you've got total control. Use the 100+ built-in effects to nail the tone you want. Then, use the tempo and pitch controls to adjust playback. Need to slow down a particularly tricky solo? No problem. Want to test your chops and speed up a passage to a ridiculous level of shred? You can do it. The pitch control is also a cool way to practice your knowledge of transposing chords, or try putting a song in a range that's easier for you to sing. All in all, the eBand JS-8 turns your favorite tracks into creative tools to make you a better player.

*100+ built-in effects for cloning your favorite guitarist's tone*
Hear a tone you love? Use the eBand JS-8's huge collection of 100+ built-in effects to nail that sound! You've got extremely powerful effects to choose from - they're totally easy to tweak, because the eBand JS-8 has a massive, brightly lit display. The "EZ Tone" function makes it easy for anyone to dial in awesome tone!

*Jam along with 300 audio-loop phrases, with backing tracks and rhythms*
It's like having a built-in band! The eBand JS-8 features 300 audio-loop phrases, so you can play along with other musicians. Maybe you want to practice soloing over a cool groove - or maybe you want to come up with something melodic over the top of a riff. Now you can - right away. Some of the backing tracks even come with companion guitar effects, so you can instantly match your tone to the vibe of the loop. How cool is that?

*Record brilliant ideas to an SD card or to your PC*
After all of this jamming, new song ideas will pour out of you. Luckily, with the eBand JS-8, you're automatically ready to record each and every one of them! Just pop an SD card into the built-in slot, and you're instantly capturing your ideas. Also cool, you can plug the eBand JS-8 into your PC computer via USB and use it as an audio interface for your guitar! 

*All-in-one practice partner: tuner, metronome, and custom-tuned speakers*
The eBand JS-8 truly has everything you need to practice - and it's so portable too! On top of all the cool extras we've already mentioned, you've got two staples under the hood: a tuner and a metronome. And for instant practice, all you need is your eBand JS-8 and a guitar, since there are powerful, custom-tuned speakers built right in. Of course, if you want or need to practice privately, you can just plug in your favorite pair of headphones. Done.

*BOSS eBand JS-8 Guitar MP3 Trainer, SD Recorder, and USB Interface Features:*


Audio player with guitar effects and practice tools
Imports and plays audio files (WAV and MP3)
Pitch and tempo control of imported songs
Guitar/Mic input with dedicated input control; headphone output
Custom-tuned speakers for powerful playback
COSM Preamp and 100+ effects derived from BOSS GT-10
EZ Tone function for intuitive, graphics-based sound creation
300 audio-loop phrases onboard for backing tracks and rhythms
Tuner and metronome built in
Records and saves your guitar performances
USB audio interface for direct link to and from PCs
Play songs from USB memory stick
Import songs from audio CD to eBand with included utility software (PC/Mac)
Price: $200.00


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Could be very useful for some students!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Could be very useful for some students!


They are in the midst of dropping this from their line as I guess the sales were not what they were hoping for. So it is not available everywhere. The $199.00 is a blow out price, so if you want one, I would get it now. (L.A. Music in Mississauga is $349.00)


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd be very surprised if they're able to ship that to Canada. Roland/Boss is quite strict with their dealer regions. 

If you can find a good price on one they're definitely useful. The variety of backing tracks beats anything else I've tried. One of my friends uses one for teaching too. His students just plug straight into that, then can tweak all of the effects, and record themselves.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fortunately, I live close to the border. Free shipping to UPS Depot and I go pick it up with usually getting through the border without paying tax.

If someone wants one and needs some help, PM me and I'll help you out.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an old Boss Jamstation, which looks like a similar kind of rig. I like it and still use it to jam and practice to, mostly for practicing scales and phrasing because I would find a metronome too boring. 

Mine does not have near as many features and not that many good grooves to work with, most of the tunes that it produces are just too 'busy'. You can over-ride chords and tempos and loop things, but you can't change or create different rhythms. 

This one looks worthwhile, esp at that price.


----------

